# HGVC open Season question



## pacman (Aug 7, 2006)

On the HGVC website, is states " NOTE: Please be aware that available dates listed do not necessarily mean that the same unit will be available for consecutive nights."

What has the experience been out there? have you had to change rooms half way through your open season stay?? This would be a pain, and am wondering how common it is that you would have to change rooms.
thanks


----------



## i39249 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Open Season Stay*

Just spent the weekend at the HGVC Las Vegas on an open season.  Had a great time and did not have to change rooms.  We had a 2 bedroom suite.  Paid $120 a night with tax of $10.80 for a total of $130.80 a night.  Easy check in and easy check out.  Family had a good time.


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 8, 2006)

I did four nights at HGVC South Beach with no problem-didn't have to change rooms.  Could you possibly call HGVC and confirm that it's the same room before making the reservation?  I believe they can tell you that.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Aug 8, 2006)

We do this at least three times a year in Vegas and have never had to change a room.


----------



## awsherm (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe that NOTE pertains only to the summary page for open season reservations. They consolidate all of the availabilities for a given room type to list the available date ranges. Once you click on the reserve button for a particular room type you can see availability on a per room basis. Any contiguous block of availabilty in that screen will be in the same room.

Alex


----------



## dawg (Aug 9, 2006)

I have used open season twice in Las Vegas for 7 day stays.  Never had to change rooms. I thought we might have on one of our stays, but at check in they said noot worry about it, that will not need to change rooms.

Dale


----------



## opusX (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is a hint that helped me with open season once. I needed Las Vegas on short notice and it was not available open season. I asked for the RCI desk and booked HGVC through RCI, so it worked out less points but had to pay the exchange fee.


----------

